# SANTA PICTURES



## monicarrt (Nov 9, 2013)

I have been asked by a hair salon to do some Santa pictures for customers in the lobby area of the salon one Saturday for a few hours. I have never done this before. Does anyone have advice on setup, printing pictures or emailing pictures, Im not sure the cheapest way to get them their pictures without printing on spot. Or should I print on spot? I dunno.....TIA


----------



## tirediron (Nov 9, 2013)

I do this every year on a fairly large scale for a local animal charity; if you're on your own, printing on the spot probably won't be practical, and without a good on-site printer it's not going to be practical either.  What our group does is have one person write down contact info beside a number, a second person writes the number down on a piece of paper and holds it in front of the camera for the first frame, I shoot all the sessions, go home, process them, and burn them to CDs by their number.  The store has a copy of the sheet, and when people come in, they just ask for CD # .....

One piece of advice I will give you is don't try and get too fancy.  Go with a nice, fairly generic two-light setup, which will work for most; if things get busy, you do NOT have time to mess about optimizing the lighting for each client.


----------



## monicarrt (Nov 9, 2013)

VERY helpful information! I will most likely be on my own, unless I can talk the hubs into helping me. I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 9, 2013)

Do you have a contract with the salon? I'm wondering about how promoting the event will be handled, how payments will be taken, how photos would be provided to the customers, how it will be handled if customers aren't happy with their photos, etc. etc. 

If I didn't have experience with something like this and didn't have the business aspects already in place I'd probably decline taking this on.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 9, 2013)

I would definitely try and drag someone along; doing the administration and the photography is going to make things very challenging if it's at all busy.  Preparation is key; have a form with blanks for the information, have pre-printed numbers, etc, etc.


----------

